# Standard Bottom Rig Question



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

I use the standard Bottom Rig for alot of my Pompano and Mullet fishing, The ones with the steel wire guide coming out , but I notice that my hooks are constaly getting wrapped around that steel Guide. I know because im fishing in the breakers and sometimes in front of them, the rig takes a pounding, and I have to change the hooks about every hour as they become so kinked, Any suggestions on how I can eliminate this? thanks ....D


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Heavier wire?*

Might try heavier wire.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Get*

Mono leaders, or start making your own. Also start walking out into the surf to get you more distances.....Or get gear that will give you more distances.......I really don't think getting heavier wire will help (and i though they were the same) If you keep your bait in the breakers, any rig will get tangle up....Unless you go to a fishfinder rig, and a long leader, that might help....opcorn:


*We don't suffer from insanity, We enjoy every minute of it *


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*You may or*

may not know. Started making my own leaders and have virtually eliminated the problem. 

From my hook to my double circle swivel I use Gamma Fluro carbon #20. Both knots uni knots. I make the leader 6" or less. I make two of these. Double hook bottom rig.

You can either create a main line using 50# mono with a loop or snap swivel at one end and a swivel at the other end. Or you can create a shock lead 1 and 1/2 lengths of your rod/

Either way tie two drop looks tied into it about 6 and 12-18" from the end.
Here's an illustration.

http://www.gamakatsu.com/new_products/new_topbot.htm


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

add swivels to the main line where you attached your drop loop.
the swivel will allow your drop line and hooks to turn 360 degrees eliminating the possibility of wrapping/ kinking to your main leader.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Jetty, distance aint required for the pompano up here. You get out of the white water your past the pompano .

Pomp. Id switch to a mono leader....might increase your catch as well.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

There ya go. In HellRhays picture.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

POMPINOLOVER said:


> I use the standard Bottom Rig for alot of my Pompano and Mullet fishing, The ones with the steel wire guide coming out , but I notice that my hooks are constaly getting wrapped around that steel Guide. I know because im fishing in the breakers and sometimes in front of them, the rig takes a pounding, and I have to change the hooks about every hour as they become so kinked, Any suggestions on how I can eliminate this? thanks ....D


Quit using those "fish frightener" rigs, and tie your own with 40# Pink Ande. One other thing to remember is the less clips/swivels/crap you have on your rig, the more bites you'll get.

To tie the rig, pull off a foot of line, hold, pull another foot. In that foot, tie a short dropper loop about 3 or 4 inches, pull another foot and hold. Pull another foot, and tie another short dropper loop. Pull one more foot, and clip it off.

One end gets a SMALL barrel swivel the other a SMALL clip swivel. Using Eagle Claw L-197 2/0 circles, pass the loop thru the eye, the hook thru the loop, and pull. Add a single pink or orange bead if you like, before the hook.

Put your sinker on the bottom clip, tie the top to your line, and you end up with about a 2-1/2 foot rig that casts well, doesn't tangle, and best of all, doesn't SCARE THE FISH AWAY with all that scrap metal...

It looks like H-ray's pic, but the doubled line in the droppers negate the need for the two extra swivels. Stiff enough to stand out on their own and not twist.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

RR is right with that rig, I have another version that allows you to have lighter traces...
Start with a piece of 40lb mono (pink ande is good) Tie an overhand loop in the ande,push a 10" piece of 10lb flouro through the overhand loop and tie it to the ande with a uni knot, tighten the overhand loop and cinch it all down,now you have a single strand trace
Looks like this on paper









Or...

What you will need: 
50lb leader material 
20lb Flourocarbon leader material 
1 100lb swivel 
1 100lb snap swivel 
2 3/0 circle hooks 
2 beades of your choice 










Start by tying the swivel to the 50lb leader material. Come down about 8" and throw an overhand loop in the 50lb below the swivel,do no tighten it. Insert a 10" piece of flourocarbo through the loop. Make sure you come in from the swivel side. Tie the flouro to the 50lb rig bod with a 5 turn Uni knot. 










Snug this all down tight, You should have the flouro coming out of the overhand loop UPWARD towards the swivel. The swivel is to the left in the photo










Come down away from the swivel about 10" and repeat this process. You can do it a third time if you wish to have a tripple dropper rig. (This can be modified for offshore snapper rigs by upping the 50 to 80 and the 20 to 40.) 

Now you should have your rig with your 10" droppers. Add your bead and tie your hooks, I tie mine so the dropper ends up to be NO MORE than 5", This may require trimming the droppers before tying the hooks. 


















Add the snap swivel to the other end of the rig as so 









There you have it. It takes some practice but it's easier than a Bimini Twist and doesn't require 4 hands to tie.

Here are some of the "attractants" I use above the hook, This is for FL but should work up north to.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Barty*

You're gonna have to show me that. Looks like the hook is "stiffened" away from the main line.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

BigEdD said:


> You're gonna have to show me that. Looks like the hook is "stiffened" away from the main line.


Isnt that because the hook trace comes out the top (non-sinker side) of the knot?


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for all the info, It was all valuable .....D


----------



## johnp (Mar 5, 2004)

this is how i use this type rig. it has worked for me in many situations.
slide the loop on your hook leader down the main body of the rig from the top. then, pass the hook through the small v formed where the standoff wire joins the main wire. i usually use premade #4 kahle hook leaders so this is doable. not all of these rigs are made the same so look carefully before you buy to make sure there is a large enough v opening there and that the end loop is big enough. then wrap your leader around the standoff a few times and pass the hook through the loop on the end of the stand off wire. then take your second hook leader and run the loop up from the botton of the rig and do the same thing on that stand off.
most premade leaders are too long to start with so you will have to shorten the ones you use for the top hook leader and tie a new loop using a perfection loop. you don't want your top leader hanging below the bottom wire. with a little experimenting you can make this type rig work for you and it does catch fish.

all that being said, a no metal, all mono two hook rig with 20lb main and 50lb stand off hook leader using loop to loop connections will catch you more fish by the end of the day. i've been out fished too many times by guys using this type of rig...lol

good fishing
john


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

hamlet said:


> Isnt that because the hook trace comes out the top (non-sinker side) of the knot?


Yes,that is why, and it is very important that it does.

Ed, Yeah, I had to be shown in person to really get it, I was doing the traces wrong (backwards)


----------



## cotton (Mar 22, 2005)

bartyb: THANKYOU, THANKYOU, THANKYOU, THANKYOU!!!!!

I don't know why I couldn't figure that out...I have been looking for a way to tie my droppers so that they all "stand out". Now I can tie my own sabiki rigs as well!


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Hellray ...Railroader and Barty B ...Let me know if you want to sell some of these rigs, Im more of of a see it in person and understand on rigs..Let me know Ill compensate well ... thanks ...D


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

made my own using 20lb seagaur and #6 gami circles....most effective pompano/sea mullet rig ive used. orange beads before the hook. Made the Hatteras Outfitters way


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

guys ever try using small cocktail straws to hold the hook away from the main line and if you use red it disappears in the water like the red gama hooks.


----------

